# Work permit



## dub (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi all, just about to confirm accepting a job in HK should I wait until I get the work visa through before handing my notice in? I want to just get on with the move. I guess my question is whether anyone knows of a visa being declined when being sponsored? My potential employer havebeenlooking for six months so it shouldn't be a problem justifying sponsoring the move?cheers!


----------



## gg_bubbles (Jan 4, 2012)

What pieces of information have you had to provide for references etc? Eg how many evidence if addresses , keep reference contacts etc?


----------



## dub (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi g g. 

I havent provided anything yet. I will complete the forms this week. Is there any fast tracking an application that the company can do or do we just need to wait?

Thanks!


----------



## gg_bubbles (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if i'm honest. Wondering and trying to find these answers too. Sorry


----------

